# Anyone grown/smoked WOS: NewYork 47?



## 7greeneyes (Feb 12, 2010)

On my next order I'm getting SS BlackJack and WorldOfSeeds: NewYork47...was wondering if any of my peeps out there have done a run of this or toked some of this or for that matter any World Of Seeds gear? I greatly appreciate any experiences or opinions on the NY47 or just NYCDiesel/AK47 strains unto themselves.

Much P&L,

7greeneyes


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

I have not see this cross or anything from these breeders.  The only thing I can comment on is the AK I have grown it pure, and crossed, and my best friend (RIP) had grown it many many times.  To me you can't go wrong with AK47 you get the best of both worlds with it.  A sat that grows like an indica, great yeilds without compromising quality.  I'm just finishing up this C99xAK-47 grow, and even though the final tests have not been done...the results are looking very good!  IMO these that I'm growing now are leaning more toward the cindy side of things, but the smell is out of this world.  I'm getting the fruity/hashy AK smell...mixed with honey, pineapple, and dog poo...but they are looking amazing.

The only thing I can say about the NYCD is I have another friend who grows that hydroponicaly, and we were swapping bags the first time I experienced the NYCD, I was on my balcony when he pulled up, as soon as he opened his car door I could smell it....lol...potent stuff...I was supposed to get some clones of this from him...but don't know if I would want that stench in my grow.  He said it really wasn't that bad while flowering, but he has an off site grow ...meaning he doesn't have to live with it.

Anyway...sorry to write a book...but I bet those are going to be some keepers!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I have not see this cross or anything from these breeders.  The only thing I can comment on is the AK I have grown it pure, and crossed, and my best friend (RIP) had grown it many many times.  To me you can't go wrong with AK47 you get the best of both worlds with it.  A sat that grows like an indica, great yeilds without compromising quality.  I'm just finishing up this C99xAK-47 grow, and even though the final tests have not been done...the results are looking very good!  IMO these that I'm growing now are leaning more toward the cindy side of things, but the smell is out of this world.  I'm getting the fruity/hashy AK smell...mixed with honey, pineapple, and dog poo...but they are looking amazing.
> 
> The only thing I can say about the NYCD is I have another friend who grows that hydroponicaly, and we were swapping bags the first time I experienced the NYCD, I was on my balcony when he pulled up, as soon as he opened his car door I could smell it....lol...potent stuff...I was supposed to get some clones of this from him...but don't know if I would want that stench in my grow.  He said it really wasn't that bad while flowering, but he has an off site grow ...meaning he doesn't have to live with it.
> 
> Anyway...sorry to write a book...but I bet those are going to be some keepers!



Thank you so much, legalize. I greatly appreciate your opinions and experiences. I just placed an order for Sweetseeds Jack47 which is Jack Herer Crossed with ak47. I think it'll be a winner 4 sho!

again thanks...u rock!

bumpity bump bump...anyone else...?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah man...that REALLY sounds like a winner!  My best friend grew Jack Herer for his last 2 grows before he was killed...that is some primo smoke!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Yeah man...that REALLY sounds like a winner!  My best friend grew Jack Herer for his last 2 grows before he was killed...that is some primo smoke!



I'm sorry to hear of your loss, legalize. Take care, bud!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks man...I'm good now, although I still miss him, but it will have been 6 yrs in April...so time heals.  We were best friends since childhood...more like a brother than my real brothers...ya know?  So we both knew everything about each other...trust.  It's hard to have that kind of trust with people that you haven't known forever, and I think age makes it even harder...lol...be 40 in may, and I just a soon not talk to anyone...lol...let alone make friends...lol

I know I bring my buddy up alot, but most of my growing experience deals with him and I together...so much of what I did he was included, and vice versa.  Thanks for the thoughts though!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2010)

It's hard...I've had friends die before their tim and its not easy...I'm glad yer back on your feet and following your passion, legalize_freedom. I'll b round...

have a good one,

7greeneyes


----------

